# Neue deutsch/englische gentoo-community...

## nomike

Hi!

Wir (zwei freunde und ich zur Zeit) haben uns vor einiger Zeit überlegt, daß es toll wäre mal gemeinsam unser EDV-Wissen zu erproben und etwas auf die Beine zu stellen.

Schnell hatten wir eine Idee: Linux, genauer gesagt gentoo-linux.

Linux hat zur Zeit immer noch den Ruf ein kompliziertes System zu sein, daß nur für erfahrene Benutzer geeignet ist.

Zum großteil mag das ja falsch sein, aber der Teufel steckt eben noch im detail und deshalb artet eine harmolse Sache mal schnell zu einer abendfüllenden Sitzung von ein paar Linux-Profis aus (ich möcht gar nicht mehr denken wie wir meinen Laserdrucker damals zum Laufen gebracht haben).

Unter den vielen Linux-Distributionen setzen wir aufgrund diverser Gründe schon seit ner Zeit auf gentoo-linux.

Allerdíngs hat gerade diese Distribution den Nachteil, daß wirklich einiges ein wenig kompliziert ist. (zitat von gentoo.de: "Deshalb: Wer nicht weiß wie man einen Kernel compiliert oder für den gcc ein Fremdwort ist, sollte besser eine andere Distribution probieren.")

Es gibt jetzt zwei möglichkeiten einem User zu helfen gentoo linux sinvoll einzusetzen und administrieren zu können:

1. Man lehrt ihn mit gentoo umzugehen.

2. Man vereinfacht das gentoo-linux.

Wir möchten daher eine Linux-Community aufbauen die sich hauptsächlich auf gentoo-linux stützt mit dem Ziel gentoo linux der breiten Masse verfügbar zu machen (das heißt nicht daß die breite Masse das dann auch tatsächlich nutzt, aber wir bieten es halt an)

Wie? Vereinfachte Dokumentationen, Problemlösungen, support durch ein Bulletin-Board, entwicklung eigener (Software)-Lösungen.

Wir wollen uns aber nicht nur auf die Dau-User beschränken sondern auch andere Benutzergruppen ansprechen.

Profis helfen Newbies.

Newbies fragen Profis um Rat.

Profis tauschen Erfahrungen mit Profis aus.

Wir wollen den Weg zu einem funktionierenden gentoo system vereinfachen. So daß man am ende auch sagen kann ich bin den Weg zum gentoo gegangen. Daraus leitet sich auch der Name ab: Gone To(o)

Erreichbar wird das ganze in Kürze (wenn unser Provider mal ein bissi Dampf macht) sein unter:

http://www.gonetoo.de

http://www.gonetoo.com

http://www.gonetoo.org

http://www.gonetoo.net

So, daß war mal die Erklärung was wir vor haben. (Am Ende soll dann meine Oma die von PC fast keine Ahnung hat (gratulation an dieser Stelle an die Hotline-Mitarbeiter ihres Providers für das große Durchhaltevermögen *gg*) in der Lage sein zumindest ein installiertes gentoo system zu benutzen und auch kleine fehler zu beheben.... *sfg*)

Und eines noch vorweg:

Wir wollen in keinster Weise konkurenz zu irgend einer bestehenden gentoo-seite (hauptsächlich www.gentoo.de) bilden. Unsere Angebote sind kostenlos und decken größtenteils Segmente ab die noch nicht ausreichend bedient werden.

Was wir eher anstreben sind kooperationen mit den bestehenden Seiten.

Dazu mal gleich eine Frage: Wie schaut es aus mit einer Zusammenarbeit mit gentoo.de? Meldet euch doch mal bei mir, dann können wir drüber reden.

(contact-details sind in meinem Profile)

So! Wenn du sagst:

Interessant, davon will ich mehr wissen! 

oder

Hey cool. Kenn mich damit aus, kann ich da auch mitmachen?

oder

Super! Kann ich auch dem Website-Development-Team beitreten?

dann melde dich bei mir!!!

Also dann. Bin mal auf Reaktionen gespannt!

mfg

Nomike aka Michael Postmann

PS: Wir könnten uns bei Bedarf auch als Programming-Platform bei der Entwickler ihre Programme präsentieren können zur Verfügung stellen.

PPS: Eine Zusammenarbeit mit gentoo.org ist sicher auch nicht schlecht. Was sagen die verantwortlichen dazu?

----------

## Beforegod

Wie wäre es wenn mal ein Gespräch mit den Verantwortlichen von Gentoo.de geführt wird um um eine Kooperation zu fragen?

Es fängt schon an wie bei anderen Distributionen, das zwanzig Suport Seiten ins Leben gerufen werden, und keine richtig genutzt wird. Deswegen ein- zweo Seiten einrichten und diese richtig betreuen.

Ansonsten finde ich die Idee gut, Support kann niemals schaden!

----------

## hoshi

ich stelle mich als DAU zur verfuegung und teste wie gut geholfen wird  :Wink: 

na find die idee auch gut und werd mich da auch mal umschauen, allerdings find ich die domain namen blöd, aber das ist wohl geschmackssache!

----------

## nomike

 *Quote:*   

> Wie wäre es wenn mal ein Gespräch mit den Verantwortlichen von Gentoo.de geführt wird um um eine Kooperation zu fragen? 

 

JA! SOFORT! Wo und wie?!?

 *Quote:*   

> Es fängt schon an wie bei anderen Distributionen, das zwanzig Suport Seiten ins Leben gerufen werden, und keine richtig genutzt wird. Deswegen ein- zweo Seiten einrichten und diese richtig betreuen.

 

Naja! Uns geht es auch darum daß linux generell in manchen belangen einfach noch zu kompliziert ist. Wenn ich zum Beispiel einen Drucker einrichten will muß ich erst mit dem foomatic rumspielen und dann brauch ich noch cups und des muß ich auch selbst konfigurieren.....

Und wenn dann so wie bei mir des foomatic nicht des macht was ma will und wenn dann des cups für jeden Drucker 6 verschiedene Treiber mit gleicher Bezeichnung ausspuckt von denen aber nur einger geht, dann is des noch kimplizierter. Im Windows steck ich den Drucker an, die neuen werden per PnP erkannt. Ansonsten such ich mir aus einer Liste den Drucker den ich hab, klick auf OK und 10 Sekunden später kommt schon die Testseite unten raus.

Des muß doch auch im linux gehen....

Viellicht ließe sich zum Beispiel aus der gentoo-printing-howto ein Programm scheiben daß diese Schritte selbst erledigt.

Dies ist jetzt nur mal ein Beispiel dafür.

Und aus dem Install-Prozess liese sich rein theoretisch auch ein schönes kleines install-programm erstellen, zumal die Schritte eh sehr prozedural erfolgen.

Aber es ist wahrscheinlich am besten sowas als Erweiterung anzusehen und nicht als Ersatz für bestehende Dinge.

Es muß sich bei uns ja nicht nur um support handeln sonder wir können auch eigene lösungen Programmieren und entwerfen.

Ich könnte mir zum Beispiel vorstellen auf die Live-CD ein funktionierendes XFree drauf zu packen. Und dann können wir mit kylix zum Beispiel einfach, schnell und effektiv Programme erstellen die den Usern die  weniger Ahnung von der Materie haben unter die Arme greifen.

In anderen Bereichen ist es vielleicht sinnvoller die Dokumentation zu vereinfachen anstatt ein Programm zu coden.

Das Ziel ist jedoch immer gleich: Linux soll einfacher und besser werden. Damit unsere community wächst und linux eine entwicklung in die richtige Richtung erfährt!

mfg

Nomike

----------

## jay

Hmmm... was ich nicht ganz verstehe: Wieso habt Ihr Euch nicht bei gentoo.de angemeldet? Gentoo.de ist kein geschlossener verein sondern für jeden offen,d er was an Gentoo ändern/programmieren/übersetzen etc... möchte. Eure Ideen mit Hile & Support könnt ihr auch genausogut dort verwirklichen können - Webspace haben wir genug, SSh Zugang gibt's auch wo ist da das Problem?

----------

## nomike

Naja!

1. Wir haben einen billigen guten Webspace (virtuller Linux-Server) und wissen sonst mal nix damit anzufangen

2. Wir haben wie bereits erwähnt ein Konzept

3. Wir wollen in Zukunft vielleicht Professionell im Bereich Web-Development aktiv sein. Und dazu ist es sicher mal von Vorteil wenn man was herzeigen kann. Und da wir nicht irgendwas machen wollten des kein Mensch braucht haben wir uns überlegt wir machen was sinnvolles.

4. Ich muß ehrlich zugeben daß meine Linux Kenntnisse nicht allzu groß sind (also expert bin ich noch kein richtiger. Ich kann grad mal ein system konfigurieren; wenn ich dann bei foomatic nen segfault krieg ist der ofen schon aus (is mir so gegangen); Aber ich bin ja nicht alleine...). Ich versuche auf diesem Wege mein Wissen halt ein bissi zu erweitern.

5. Wir wollten immer schon mal gemeinsam was größeres auf die Beine stellen.

Außerdem fällt mir noch eines dazu ein:

Vielleicht (das wird sich ja im Laufe der Zeit irgendwie entwickeln) kristalisiert sich dann ja ein Unterschied zwischen gonetoo und gentoo.de heraus; insofern daß gentoo.de mehr die experts und wir mehr die dau user bedienen.

Ich denke am sinnvollsten wäre es wenn sich irgendwie ne art Symbiose zwischen beiden Projekten bilden könnte mit dem Ziel den Usern zu helfen.

Soweit ich daß ja bisher mitgekriegt habe ist die Aufgabe von gentoo.de ja die nationalisierung von gentoo-linux in die Deutsche Sprache.

Unser Ziel ist eher die Entwicklung von solutions im Bereich simplification von Gentoo-Tasks.

mfg

Nomike

PS: Aber da die Community ja noch nicht steht kann man da ja noch einiges ändern. Wir sind jedenfalls für Vorschläge offen...

----------

## Headhunter123

Naja, Gentoo hat nicht nur den Ruf ein bissel schwer zu installieren/konfigurieren zu sein, es IST schwer zu installieren/konfigurieren wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat.

Der Durchschnittliche Linuxkäufer wird aber wohl schon von Suse oder Redhat Linux überfordert sein.

Wollt ihr solche Leute auch ansprechen ??

----------

## Scandium

Hallo,

nomike als erstes mal danke für deine e-mail  :Smile: 

Ich werde jetzt mal schreiben, was mir zu dem, was hier bereits erwähnt wurde einfällt, bzw. was ich selbst noch loswerden will  :Smile: 

Grundsätzlich ist sowas ja immer eine gute idee, nur es gibt schon zu viele "tote" portale...

gentoouser.org - kaum genutzt, nie news, kaum was im Forum los

gentoo-de.org - auch schon länger nix mehr los

und meine domain gentoo-linux.net habe ich bewusst nicht weiterlaufen lassen, da ich sie momentan nicht für sinnvoll halte...Ich werde damit in Bezug auf http erst wieder etwas machen, wenn mir was sinnvolles einfällt...Da ihr anscheinend euer Portal multilingual gestalten wollt und auch auf Linux direkt eingeht ist g-l.net vielleicht nicht so das, was ihr gebrauchen könntet (soll english-only und stark gentoo bezogen sein...evtl. auch mit täglichen news die nicht so in die anfängerecke gehen (kernelnews, programmiertechnische Sachen usw.) aber das realisier ich dann (auch servertechnisch in bezug auf programmierung möchte ich etwas eigenes nach meinen Wünschen haben) eventuell mal selber...

Sonst hätte ich euch angeboten, dass ihr gentoo-linux.net für euer projekt benutzt  :Smile: 

Wegen gentoo.de - Die Verantwortlichen sind im großen und ganzen aholler und ich...aholler gehört die domain und admins der seite, von cvs usw. sind aholler und ich...

siehe auch http://developer.berlios.de/project/?group_id=433

Kooperation ist natürlich in vielen Dingen möglich  :Smile: 

gentoo.de ermöglicht den Leuten eigene ebuilds in cvs zu laden, eine Sammelstelle für deutsche Dokumentation anzubieten und einige andere Sachen...Solche Sachen sollten eher über gentoo.de geregelt werden, da es einfach zu unübersichtlich wird und die Sachen dann oft nicht mehr richtig gemaintained werden...

@nomike: wir sind auch in irc erreichbar

irc.freenode.net  Channel: #gentoo.de

Kannst ja mal vorbeischaun  :Smile: 

Jo, das war eigentlich schon alles, was mir so spontan einfällt...  :Smile: 

----------

## jay

 *nomike wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich denke am sinnvollsten wäre es wenn sich irgendwie ne art Symbiose zwischen beiden Projekten bilden könnte mit dem Ziel den Usern zu helfen.
> 
> 

 

Das hört sich nicht so schlecht an.  Ich arbeite ein bischen bei gentoo.de mit. Am Anfang war der Schwerpunkt mehr auf der Doku, aber inzwischen arbeite ich auch an Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe, habe z.B. die Flubox-Anleitung geschrieben, für die es noch keine andersprachigen Fassungen gibt. Ich dachte konkret mal daran, dass die Developer bei gentoo.de die Ebuilds entwickeln und einstellen, wärend die Normalo-User bei Euch Informationen erhalten, wie man diese ebuilds in den Portage Tree einbaut.

 *nomike wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Soweit ich daß ja bisher mitgekriegt habe ist die Aufgabe von gentoo.de ja die nationalisierung von gentoo-linux in die Deutsche Sprache.
> 
> Unser Ziel ist eher die Entwicklung von solutions im Bereich simplification von Gentoo-Tasks
> ...

 

Soweit sind wir noch gar nicht. Das erste Ziel war bisher nur die Eindeutschung der Dokumentation. Dann kamen deutsche ebuilds hinzu. Das System selbst ins Deutsche zu Übersetzen (Scripts/Inits/Etc/manpages) - soweit haben wir noch gar nicht gedacht, was aber sicher noch kommen wird.

----------

## nomike

Naja!

Ist eigentlich die Entwicklung eines Grafischen Installationstools in planung?

Wenn nein wäre das schon mal was konkretes was wir (mit unterstützung)anderer machen könnten. Ich denke da nicht an einen ersatz für die besteheden dinge sondern eher an ein Programm das intern die normale installationsprozedur abarbeitet und nur nach außen hin ein dau-interface mit grafik (im Grafik oder Textmodus) hat.

Dann bauen wir noch kshirted ein und wenn der PC was macht wo der User nur sitzt und in die luft schauen kann (emerge system zB) dann kann der noch tetris spielen und dann wird ihm nicht so leicht fad...*g* (war bei Caldera's OpenLinux so. War so beschäftigt mit Tetris spielen, daß ich gar nicht bemerkte, daß der schon seit ner halben Stunde fertig war...*rofl*

Und dann können wir endlich das machen was ich schon immer wollte:

Du legst die CD rein, das Setup Programm wird gestartet. Am Anfang machst du ALLE einstellungen für des Programm die Notwendig sind und dannach geht alles automatisch und du brauchst nix mehr tun (außer wenn ein Fehler auftritt)

Darum hasse ich alle installs die's zur Zeit gibt.

Windows is da ja auch ziemlich blöd (zB WinXP/2K).

Nach dem Booten kommt zuerst mal des Blue-Screen-Setup. Da klimperst du ein bissi auf der Tastatur rum. Dann startet er irgendwann neu.

Wenn du jetzt vom PC weg gehst und dir denkst, naja der macht jetzt eh alles von selbst hast du dich geirrt. Zuerst kommt der Registriercode. Den gibst du mal ein. Des können die nicht am anfang machen. Nein! Da mußt du zuerst warten bis die Hardwareerkennung fertig is und bis die ersten paar Einstellungen vorgenommen wurden. Dann mußt du wieder warten bis die Netzwerkkomponenten installiert sind weil ich muß ja noch des TCPIP einstellen und der wil ja noch ein admin-passwort, einen Netzwerknamen und eine Localization-EInstellung abfragen. So sitzt du sehr lange vor einem PC und tust eigentlich zu 90% nur warten bis der nächste Dialog kommt...

Des is eines der wenigen dinge die mir damals bei der Caldera Distro gut gfallen hat...

mfg

Nomike

----------

## nomike

@Jay:

Habt ihr ne Ahnung wo wir ein vernünftiges CMS her kiregen können?

Wir haben uns ein wenig mit postnuke gespielt aber über des lästern irgendwie alle.....

mfg

Nomike

----------

## Ataraxis

Absolut genial ist phpkit (von www.phpkit.de)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die PHPKIT-Software ist für die private, nicht-gewinnorientierte Verwendung kostenlos.
> 
> 

 

Ob euer Projekt da drunter fällt, weiss ich nicht.

Früher gut gefallen hat mir Apportal von www.php-programs.de, steht unter GPL, befindet sich aber derzeit in ner Entwicklungpause (aber man kanns ja als Grundgerüst hernehmen.

Ansonsten fallen mir noch Zope oder Erweiterungen von phpBB ein, aber damit hab ich noch nix gemacht

Ciao

Ataraxis

----------

## nomike

Naja!

Ich denke wenn wir einen Werbebanner auf jeder Seite einblenden um die Kosten für den virtuellen Server und die Domains ein bissi zu refinanzieren, dann ist das nicht gewinnorientiert.

Und ich denke die phpkit guys denken genau so...

Hab mir mal deren Homepage angeschaut. Schaut nicht so schlecht aus.

Wenn des trum auch noch ne gscheite Api hat mit der man gscheit plugins, modules und blocks erstellen kann, dann passt des.

Weil im gegensatz zu einer Statischen Dokumentation und ein paar ebuilds rechnen wir ja mit vielen Beiträgen von vielen verschiedenen Leuten mit noch vieleren Comments. Mit vielen Rubriken, vielen Inhalten und einem Breitefächterten Spektrum am Content. Und da brauchts ein mächtiges und stabiles CMS das auch von uns erweiterbar ist. (ein IRC-Modul mit nem IRC-Server und nem Browser<--PHP/Perl/CGI-->IRC Gateway wäre doch mal was. Dann hat man nen IRC-Server und kann trotzdem wie in einem der normalen populären HTML-Chats chatten. Weil vor allem bei den Dau Usern ist IRC noch weniger bekannt/beliebt.

Kennt jemand bereits sowas?

Ach ja, noch was!

Die Leute kommen ja nicht von alleine. Und da wir schon unsere Zeit und ein bisschen Geld (v-server, domains,...) investieren ist es für uns nicht oder nur schwer möglich aktive Werbung (zB Banner) für die Page zu machen. Wäre es vielleicht möglich von euch via Mundpropaganda ein wenig Unterstützung zu erhalten wenns dann mal so weit is?!?

mfg

Nomike

----------

## legine

Grüße

Nunja, also Gentoo finde ich besser als andere Distis und an einem Grafischen Installer wie er euch vorschwebt würde ich mich mit meiner Ahnungslosigkeit auch mit allen meinen Gehirnschmalz unterstützen den meine Freizeit hergibt.

Allerdings muss ich sagen das die anderen Disties durchaus weiter sind.

bei SuSE z.B.: gibt man auch alles ein, wählt die Packete aus und dann kann man sich eine Diaschow im Sinne von W.Doofs anschauen (Tetris wäre hier ein improvment), beim update nervts wenn man die ganzen meldungen: Bitte diesen service neu starten weckklicken muss)

Aber dass kann man besser machen!!

Und RedHat ist da sehr ähnlich.

Also wenn ihr leute für so etwas benötigt, eine E-Mail an www.legine@gmx.net und wir sehen was wir tun können

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## stahlsau

hi,

euer Engagement in allen Ehren, aber ich persönlich finde die Idee gelinde ausgedrückt unnütz - nichts für ungut.

Wenn ihr was sinnvolles machen wollt, meldet euch doch bei den gentoo-devs und fragt ob die noch bei irgendwas Hilfe brauchen. Zum Beispiel sind noch einige Anleitungen zu übersetzen und es gibt sicher noch andere Sachen in denen fähige Mitarbeiter gesucht sind. (Wenn ihr gerne einen grafischen Installer schreiben wollt, seit ihr dort bestimmt auch gerne gesehen  :Smile: )

Die Foren hier sind der größte und imho beste Anlaufpunkt für jeden der mehr lernen will und/oder Hilfe braucht. Wie bereits gesagt, die meisten anderen Gentoo-bezogenen Foren sind halbtot, wer da keine Hilfe findet kommt dann eh zu forums.gentoo.org  :Wink: 

Meiner Meinung nach ist gentoo die am besten dokumentierte und supportete Distribution, wer mit den Anleitungen nicht klarkommt muß sie eben nochmals lesen, irgendwann schaffts selbst der größte DAU.

Ich hatte außer 2 Wochen Mandrake überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit linux und konnte gentoo dank der hervorragenden Anleitung ohne Probleme installieren. (alles das was ich dabei gelernt hab, könnte ich jetzt nicht, wenns einen grafischen Installer gegeben hätte  :Wink: )

GUIs sind vom SATAN gemacht   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Inte

 :Laughing:  Kein Grund gleich in die Luft zu gehen  :Laughing: 

Schau doch einfach mal von wann die Beiträge sind und besuch die oben angegebenen Links.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Engagement in allen Ehren, aber solche - entschuldige den Ausdruck - Eintagsfliegen bereichern die Community nicht gerade.

----------

